# Mate N Lok damaged wire



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I would have put in whatever replacement conductor(s) were needed then labeled each wire going through that connector. Then cut the connector off and replace it with fully insulated male and female sta kon quick connects.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Can you do it? Sure

Would I laugh my rear end off and say what hack did this if I ever saw it? Most Defiantly

What would I do if I was an electrician repairing it? Replace the connector with the proper piece. Do the job right not hack it.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Edrick said:


> Can you do it? Sure
> 
> Would I laugh my rear end off and say what hack did this if I ever saw it? Most Defiantly
> 
> What would I do if I was an electrician repairing it? Replace the connector with the proper piece. Do the job right not hack it.


Agree, get the parts and do it right. The pins a cheap, all you need then is an extractor and crimp tool.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Agree, get the parts and do it right. The pins a cheap, all you need then is an extractor and crimp tool.


Not every sparky has the molex tooling. I have it but it doesn't get carried on the truck so I just usually end up using the sta kons. :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Stak ons, and tie wrap it to the old connector .


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

The guys are right definitely buy the correct connector. You might wanna check with Thomas and Bettes they have a ton of connectors and splice kits. Maybe even a connector for irrigation control wiring cause of the condensation. Just an idea. If its allowed by the NEC it might not be. You have to check its listing/specs.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Not every sparky has the molex tooling. I have it but it doesn't get carried on the truck so I just usually end up using the sta kons. :laughing:


Not only the tools, but what about the exact pin? How do you find out what pin you need, where do you get it, how long will it take to arrive?

Unless it was brand new or in a place that is going to be seen often, I would just use stakons too.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

But if it was me at the time and place of faluire......a wirenut would of been twisted and I would have been walking away:whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Not only the tools, but what about the exact pin? How do you find out what pin you need, where do you get it, how long will it take to arrive?


Yeah it would probably have to come from an electronic supply company like allied or digi-key, sta kons are probably the best and quickest option.


----------



## mision (Oct 23, 2010)

Sta kons it is - more work but it will be done right.

Thanks for the replies! :thumbsup:


----------

